# Alaska Fishing



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been fishing up in the Ketchikan area a number of times and have absolutely loved it. However, the adventuring side of me wants to experience something new, still Alaska but maybe a Juno or Petersburg. I'm just curious if anybody has any suggestions for lodges up that way. We spent some time at the ISE show last week and saw a lot of good ones just wanting to hear other suggestions or reviews (good/bad). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Although I haven't fished in that area I would think that all three places mentioned would be about the same since they are all Southeast Alaska.

If you want something different you might want to try the Bristol bay area or the Kenai peninsula. I have fished the Kenai twice, both times with "The Gone Fishing Lodge".

They have treated me well and they will let you customize you guided trips. You can also do the Kenai self guided.

If you still want something in Southeast Alaska that is different I have heard that these guys out of Kake are good. I think that they are from Utah. http://akoutdoors44.wixsite.com/alaskaoutdoors


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been to Coastal Springs float lodge twice It is not Alaska, you catch a float plan out of Vancouver BC. You are secluded once you fly in. The lodge is nothing fancy but they feed you excellent and they take care of you fishing wise.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been to Pybus Point a couple times. It is a great experience and each person caught 250+ fish each trip. They are a little more than the lower end lodges, but less than other lodges of the same quality. Bears and whales and crabbing and shrimping. Clean and good food.

I've also been a dozen times on DIY trips- Ketchican, Juneau, Seward, Soldotna/Homer. Stay in a hotel/B&B, rent a car, fish the bays, rivers, get a couple charters. That can be done for half the price, but do most the work. Both are great. I like late Aug/early Sept trips, but I don't care about trolling all day for kings.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Billy Mumphrey said:


> I've been fishing up in the Ketchikan area a number of times and have absolutely loved it. However, the adventuring side of me wants to experience something new, still Alaska but maybe a Juno or Petersburg. I'm just curious if anybody has any suggestions for lodges up that way. We spent some time at the ISE show last week and saw a lot of good ones just wanting to hear other suggestions or reviews (good/bad).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


As has been said, all of those place in the SE are going to be about the same. If you have a particular species/fill the freezer type focus that is also important to keep in mind when looking for new options. However, generally I would break down and group the various "flavors" of AK fishing adventures like this:

- SE Alaska ( some freshwater, but mostly salt primarily halibut, salmon, rockfish/lings)

- Prince William Sound (almost the same really as SE AK, but just enough of a difference re scenery/weather to distinguish itself)

- Kenai Peninsula (Salt halibut, salmon, lings/rockfish and freshwater salmon, rainbows/dollies)

- Kodiak (mostly salt for halibut, salmon, rockfish etc, but some excellent freshwater for salmon and trout too)

- Bristol Bay/Western AK (Salt for salmon, fresh for giant rainbows, grayling and salmon)

-Dutch Harbor/Aleutian Islands (Mostly salt water, diehard giant halibut hunters looking for +300lbers, expect awful weather and $$$$)

- Kotzebue (typically fly-outs from Kotz chasing sheefish, sea run dollies, and grayling)

- Interior/Fairbanks based (Freshwater trips with incredible pike fishing, rainbows, grayling, and further north giant sea run dolly varden)

There are about 1000 other variations among those groupings too, but IMO for the differences in "adventure" those are the main categories. Radically different scenery, weather, fishing styles, and expectations between them. If you are really looking for basically the same experience but a minor change in location then you can't go wrong with finding a place in SE Alaska. If you want to make a 180 deg change in everything I'd look into an August flyout rafting trip for sea run dollies out of Kotzebue. Something in the middle? Then I'd either say Kodiak, PWS, or Kenai Peninsula.


----------

